# Difference between Tilting and Bending?



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

onthefence said:


> Tilting the board vs Bending the board? From what I understand you should be tilting first, then bending? No idea how they are different...


Are you talking about tilting the board on edge versus torsional steering (ie twisting/torquing the board)


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Bones said:


> Are you talking about tilting the board on edge versus torsional steering (ie twisting/torquing the board)


Actually, I'm not sure. Here is an excerpt from what i was reading:

_Practice moving the snowboard edge to edge by applying pressure to the edge of the snowboard. Tilt the board less than in the first exercise and now focus on trying to bend the snowboard to make it change directions. To do this, assume a low stance posture and then extend the legs to press the edge into the snow. This should bow the the board, increasing it`s camber at this point and decreasing turn radius.

Apply these tactics to long radius turns on the flats with some momentum. First, tilt the snowboard and balance on it`s edge. Second, bend the snowboard by pressing on the edge as described above. The student`s goal is not speed or tight turns at this stage, focus on skid avoidance._


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> This is a carving drill and a concept about bending the board to change the shape of the sidecut in a carve. I am assuming here that you are asking about making basic linked, skidded turns? If so, disregard this tutorial you are reading for now as it is a bit beyond basic turns. If this is so, I will be happy to help you with these turns when I get to my computer later.


When I read that info I posed it was in regards to carving. Personally I can only do skidded heelside turns as I've only been snowboarding twice. During my next time snowboarding I plan to learn toeside skid turns, which I am confident I will pick up at a relatively quick rate. Once I feel somewhat comfortable there, I plan to jump into attempting some heelside carving.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

I think I saw this in the SnowProfessor video site. Perhaps it was in carving. I forgot. I think the instruction is wrong though. You don't "extend your legs". You bring your knees together. Assuming your boot is hard enough I guess, you should be able to decrease the "on-tilt sidecut-radius" a little bit. I tried it and I don't think it does anything for me. Maybe it's my setup or it's more effective in hard-booting...or "soft boarding".

I know what you mean by the terms though. It should be like "roll"...as in the standard craft terminology.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I was experimenting with this yesterday. My only complaint about my Buck Ferton is the shallow side cut make carving large and long. I pulled my knees in and found I got faster shorter carves.


----------

